# Viburnum



## Roots (Sep 7, 2002)

I planted a Chicago Viburnum in the Spring after we moved here. Now the sun has somewhat changed it's position and shade from a large tree only gives it about 5 hours of sun each day, from 3 pm. till around 8 pm. Does it need to be transplanted? It didn't seem to grow at all this summer. It's suppose to get a reddish purple fall color and white flowers in May. If it should be transplanted, when is the best time to do it,
this Fall or next Spring?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2002)

The plant has to generate new roots to replace those lost durring harvest. After a one or two years you will find more growth. 

five hours of afternoon sun sounds good.


----------



## Roots (Sep 8, 2002)

Thank you. It seems to be holding its own which is more than what I can say about some of the other things I planted this spring. The hot weather really took it's toll and maybe it was a blessing that the Viburnum has the tree to give it shade.


----------

